# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > سوال: ایده برای اجرای اکسس از طریق اینترنت

## mj_bayati

فرض کنید یه فایل اکسس رو بخواهید بین کاربرانتون از طریق اینترنت به اشتراک بگذارید
به صورتی که دیتابیس روی اینترنت باشه (یعنی کاربران همه به یک دیتابیس متصل بشن) ولی front نرم افزار روی دستگاه خودشون باشه
البته ظاهراً این کار اگه front رو با ASP یا برنامه های دیگه نوشته باشین کاری نداره اما میخواهم front هم با اکسس باشه
اگه کسی ایده ای به ذهنش میرسه کم لطفی نکنه  :متفکر: 
باتشکر از اساتید  :تشویق:

----------


## samanta3000

برای این بحث تاپیکهای مختلفی زدن
با سرچ میشه چیزایی پیدا کرد
دقیقا با همین نام هم موجوده

----------


## mj_bayati

باتشکر از راهنمایی تون
بله راههای زیادی گفتن و پیشنهادهایی داده شده که خلاصه اش ایناس:

  - ديتابيس هاي مبتني بر web در office 2020
   - استفاده از share-point
   - از طریق web form و کدنویسی سمت سرور (asp/asp net/php)
   - روشهایی نظیر remote desktop
   - از طریق *** و IP-Valid


 برخی از راهها مثل شیرپوینت هزینه های سنگین و سرور اختصاصی میخواد
بعدم من نرم افزار رو نوشتم و حوصله ندارم دوباره با یه برنامه دیگه بازنویسی کنم
راه ساده تر و عملی میخوام


یعنی واقعاً راهی نیست؟  :گریه: 

اساتید کمک کنن  :ناراحت:

----------


## ARData

استفاده از Microsoft Office Groove 2007 يا Microsoft Office Sharepoint 2010 بدون هزينه ...

----------


## mj_bayati

چه جوری؟
میتونید توضیح بدید؟
یعنی همون نرم افزار از طریق شیرپوینت اجرا میشه؟
نیاز به نوشتن یا تغییر دادن داره؟
بعد شیرپوینت بدون هزینه چجوری میشه؟

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
از طریق شیرپوینت که هزینه زیادی داره
شما یک سرور لازم دارید که حداقل 5 میلیون هزینه اش میشه
غیر از هزینه های دیگه اش
.و جالب اینه که شما نمیتونید مستقیما از همین فرمهاتون استفاده کنید
راه حلی که من پیدا کردم و جواب میده واقعا اینه که شما برنامه رو روی sql server بریزید
بعدش با استفاده از ipvalid به تیبلهاتون وصل بشید
با همین فرمهای اکسس و همین کوئری ها جواب میده به راحتی

----------


## mj_bayati

باسلام و تشکر از پاسخ و همکاری صمیمانه شما
من هدفم ازین تاپیک این بود که راه حل بشه برا همه دوستانی که با این مشکل درگیر هستن (که کم هم نیستن!  :افسرده: )
برا همین میخوام واضح تر توضیح بدین
یه جوری که همه (حتی آماتورهایی مثل من هم  :گیج: ) بفهمن
پس ببخشین که دوباره میپرسم...  :خجالت: 
منظورتون ازین که برنامه رو بریزین روی SQL چی بود؟ یعنی Back_End (یا همون دیتابیس) رو فقط تبدیل کنیم یا هردوشون رو ؟
در ضمن بعداز تبدیل از همون Linked Table Manager میشه این اتصال رو برقرار کرد؟ یا باید کدنویسی کنیم؟ (به چه صورت؟)
اگه با همون Linked Table Manager میشه چه نیازی به تبدیل دیتابیس به SQL هست؟
ببخشین زیاد پرسیدم
ایشالله که شماهم واضح توضیح بدین  :گیج: 
باتشکر ویژه از همکاری و وقت گذاشتنتون  :چشمک: 
 :تشویق:

----------


## samanta3000

تشکر از همکاری دوستان
خیلی بحث خوبیه  :تشویق: 
منم دنبال می کنم
امیدوارم به یه نتیجه خوب برسه
البته به شرطی که کم هزینه باشه و قابل اجرایی کردن سریع و راحت
راه دیگه ای به ذهن اساتید میرسه بیان کنن
باتشکر از همه

----------


## mj_bayati

با سلام خدمت اساتید
لطفاً نگذارید این بحث مثل خیلی از تاپیکهای دیگه که در این تالار بی انتها باقی مونده بشه  :افسرده: 
سعی کنید چیزی به ذهنتون میرسه دریغ نکنید  :تشویق: 
فک کنم خوب باشه (برا آخر و عاقبتتون بدرد میخوره!!!!!)  :متفکر: 
برادر *wolfstander*  با تشکر از شروع بسیار خوبتون لطفاً ادامه بدین
 

تشکر از همه

----------


## ARData

از اين بحث ها تو اين سايت فراوانه و هيچ کدوم به نتيجه اي نرسيده ... فقط microsoft groove 2007 .... دوستان ابتدا آموزش کار با اين برنامه رو ياد بگيرين بعد اظهار نظر کنين ....

----------


## mj_bayati

آقایون و اساتید هیچکس دیگه نظری نداره؟

جناب *wolfstander* دیگه پیداتون نشد  :افسرده: 

جناب *ARData* شما هم خیلی اختصاری صحبت میکنین   :متفکر: 

بابا یه خورده توضیح .....
یه آموزشی... چیزی ....

 :گیج: 
به فکر ما آماتورها هم باشید، حداقل لینک بزارید

باتشکر
 :تشویق:

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
ببخشید که نبودم



> منظورتون ازین که برنامه رو بریزین روی SQL چی بود؟ یعنی Back_End (یا همون دیتابیس) رو فقط تبدیل کنیم یا هردوشون رو ؟


منظورم اینه که شما یک دیتابیس درست کنید تو SQL
با استفاده از ویزاد Import  در خود SQL دیتابیستون رو منتقل کنید به sql





> در ضمن بعداز تبدیل از همون Linked Table Manager میشه این اتصال رو برقرار کرد؟ یا باید کدنویسی کنیم؟ (به چه صورت؟)


با استفاده از  Linked Table Manager میتونید کار کنید
با استفاده از کد نویسی هم میشه
هرکدوم که خودتون راحت ترید





> اگه با همون Linked Table Manager میشه چه نیازی به تبدیل دیتابیس به SQL هست؟


آها
اینجا سوالیه که خیلی راحت میتونم برات جواب بدم
به این دلیل که شما میخواید از طریق اینترنت به دیتابیستون دسترسی داشته باشید
برای همین
نیاز دارید به یک IP Valid
حالا ip valid چیکار میتونه برای شما کنه؟
شما وقتی که یک آی پی ولید داشته باشید، با دادن اون شماره، میتونید وارد دیتابیس بشید
البته باید به سیستم هم بفهمونید
برای این کار با استفاده از Isa Server ، میگید که پورت SQL مربوط به این آی پی چیه
مسئول کامپیوترتون میدونه این رو 
یا میتونید خودتون اختصاص بدید

حالا اینترنت و اکسس  از کجا میفهمه که باید صاف بره سراغ اون دیتابیسی که شما گفته اید؟
شما یک ODBC  درست میکنید و با استفاده از اون جداولتون رو لینک میکنید
اینجاست که شما باید یک یوزر در sql درست کنید
این یوزر رو بهش دسترسی های مرتبط به اون دیتابیس رو بدید
و تو odbc اون رو ذکر کنید
حالا شما میتونید با استفاده از فرم های اکسس و ا ز طریق اینترنت به دیتابیس خودتون دسترسی داشته باشید
برای همین هم هست که استفاده از این راه، ممکنه اولش یه خورده سخت باشه،ولی در کل خیلی راحته
با یک بار تنظیم، همه چیز درست میشه
و تنظیمات اولیه اش یه چیزی حدود 3-4 دقیقه هم بیشتر طول نمیکشه

----------


## wolfstander

> از اين بحث ها تو اين سايت فراوانه و هيچ کدوم به نتيجه اي نرسيده ... فقط microsoft groove 2007 .... دوستان ابتدا آموزش کار با اين برنامه رو ياد بگيرين بعد اظهار نظر کنين ....


سلام
البته من از دوست خوبم ARData خیلی چیزها یاد گرفتم
و بنابراین ایشون بنده رو میبخشند
ولی microsoft groove 2007 در آفیس 2010 به این دلیل که مایکروسافت داره میره به سمت شیرپوینت، کلا برچیده شده
البته اگه اشتباه میکنم بهم بگید
ولی منم که آفیس 2010 دارم، دیگه Groove رو ندارم
و تو یه سمیناری که تو موسسه کهکشان نور شرکت کرده بودیم، اونجا هم روی این مساله تاکید شد
البته، در مورد شیرپوینت، من شنیدم که میشه با اکسس کار کرد
ولی متاسفانه تو دو تا شرکتی که شیرپوینت فارسی ارائه میدن، یکی ادسافت و دیگری ویستارایان ، افرادی که بودند نتونستند برای شرکت ما به صورت عملی کاری انجام بدن در حالی که ما قرار داد رو منوط به این قضیه کرده بودیم
علی ایحال اگه بازهم دوستان اطلاعات بیشتری داشتند و تونستند به ما کمک کنند که خیلی ممنونشون میشیم
من دارم کار میکنم که یک دیتابیس رو بذارم روی سرور و یوزر و پسوردشو به شما دوستان هم بدم که ببینید که این کار واقعا ً شدنیه

----------


## mj_bayati

سلام

آقای *wolfstander* خیلی لطف کردی و خیلی زحمت کشیدید
تشکر فراوان بابت پاسخ های عالی
 :تشویق: 

اگه دوستان و اساتید کس دیگه ای نظر داره خوشحال میشیم از اینکه بحث پربار بشه
البته تأکید میکنم بحث روی Office 2010 باشه
چون نرم افزار کلا با2010 نوشته شده
البته شروعش در عصر 2007 بوده اما الآن کوچ کردیم به 2010 و خیلی هم برنامه مفصل شده (بیش از 200 یا 300 فرم و گزارش داره)

 :لبخند: 
درکل از همه اساتید که همکاری میکنن تشکر فراوان داریم

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
آفیس 2010 که راحت دکمه شیرپوینت رو داره
و پابلیش میکنه
فقط کسی انگار کار نکرده روش
یاشاید شرکتهای فارسی ساز، این کار رو نتونستند یا وقت نکردن که انجام بدن
یکی از دوستان  گفت که عملی انجام داده و میشه
ولی نگفت که چجوری
حق هم داره
احتمالا ً تنظیماتش زیاد بوده

----------


## ARData

با ارادت کامل خدمت دوست بزرگوارمان جناب *wolfstander* :
Groove 2007 همان Share point 2010 هستش و اميدوارم با برنامه Microsoft Office Sharepoint Designer 2007 يا 2010 اشتباه گرفته نشود .... بعد از تعريف اکانت ها در اين برنامه ها ارتباط از طريق خط ايميل بستگي به سرعت اينترنت و فايروال ويندوزتون داره البته استفاده از اکانت ايميل شرکت گوگل ( Gmail ) يا شرکت هايي که خدمات ايملشون رايگانه مثل Aol ، همانند اکانت Outlook نيز مي توان اکانت Groove 2007  يا Sharepoint 2010 ايجاد کرد که هردوي آنها رايگان است به شرطي که از ايميل هايي با خدمات رايگان استفاده شود (ياهو رايگان نيست) ... هم اکنون بنده از اين طريق دسترسي اينترنتي دوجانبه به يک ديتابيس اکسس دارم در ضمن آموزش هم در پست هاي قبلي ذکر شده است ... فقط در هنگام تعريف WorkSpace از گزينه File Sharing استفاده شود که سرعت و کارايي ارتباط و آپديت رو بالا مي بره ...

----------


## mj_bayati

باسلام خدمت همگان

یه راهی به ذهنم رسیده که دیتابیس رو روی اینترنت بزاریم (مثلاً روی یه هاست) و با همون فرمهای اکسس بهشون متصل بشیم

البته نمیدونم جواب میده یا نه، فقط در حد فرضیه است
خواهشاً اگه اساتید در این زمینه کار کردن از راهنمایی شون دریغ نورزند

همچنین قسمت اول طرح رو بلد نیستم اجرا کنم و اگه کسی راه حلش رو میدونه خوشحال میشیم


باتشکر

----------


## mj_bayati

و اما فرضیه:

بعضی فضاهای اینترنتی هست که امکان Map شدن روی کامپیوتر رو داره
یعنی شما ابتدا اون فضا رو خریداری میکنی و سپس با نصب یک برنامه روی دستگاهت میتونی اون فضا رو به عنوان یک درایو (مثلاً درایو Z) به دستگاهت معرفی کنی

بعداز طی مرحله اول شما دیتابیس رو به اون فضا منتقل میکنی و ازهمون LinkTableManger خود اکسس به دیتابیس متصل میشی

دراینصورت دیتابیس روی اینترنته و امنیتش هم زیاده (چون اون مپینگ فقط با پسورد و نرم افزار اختصاصی انجام میشه)

و از طرفی نیاز به سرور و بندوبساط نداره
به همین راحتی هم قابل استفاده است

----------


## wolfstander

> بعضی فضاهای اینترنتی هست که امکان Map شدن روی کامپیوتر رو داره
> یعنی شما ابتدا اون فضا رو خریداری میکنی و سپس با نصب یک برنامه روی دستگاهت میتونی اون فضا رو به عنوان یک درایو (مثلاً درایو Z) به دستگاهت معرفی کنی


سلام دوست خوبم
خوشحالم که خیلی فکر میکنی و دنبال راه حل هستی
اتفاقا من چون سایت شخصی دارم، این اولین راهی بود که به ذهنم رسید
با C-PANEL  تعریف کردم
و درایو مجازی به وجود آوردم
همه چیز به ظاهر درست بود
ولی موقعی که میخواستم از LIKNK TABLE استفاده کنم
اکسس پیام میداد که فایل پیدا نشد
 :گریه: 
در اوج نامردی این کار رو کرد
برای همینم دنبال راه حل دیگه ای بودم
که SHARE POINT رو دیدم ولی راه اندازی و استقرارش خیلی طول میکشه
ولی اکثریت شرکتها،SQL SERVER رو دارن
و برای همین رفتم دنبالش
اگه وقت کنم که متاسفانه این یکی دو هفته اوضاعم بیریخته، مسئول آی تی مون رو می نشونم و ردیفش میکنم 
البته یه راه حل دیگه هم به ذهنم رسیده بود اون زمان
که استفاده از هاست هایی که SQL میدن
ولی دنبالش نرفتم
کسی این راه رو امتحان کرده؟
به نظرم امنیتش هم بیشتره
و هزینه اش هم کمتره

----------


## msn1195

سلام دوستان من با Share Point كار نكردم ولي تو شركت ما برنامه سرور مجازي Citrix نصبه كه از هر كجاي كره زمين ميتوني به نرم افزارهايي كه تو اين سرور مجازي تعريف ميكني وصل بشي كه اين كار مارو خيلي راحت كرده . البته اين برنامه هزينه دارد ولي نسخه كرك شده آن نيز قابل دانلود مي باشد. يه سرچ بزنين. يا حق.

----------


## Rasool-GH

من هم با Citrix اشنا هستم . برای کار راه دور خیلی خوبه . ولی بیشتر به درد نرم افزار هایی میخوره که امکان تغییر در ساختار اونها به هر دلیل وجود نداره و نیازه که داخل شبکه اجرا بشه

----------


## mj_bayati

با سلام خدمت دوستان

تشکر از همکاری و نظرات خوبتون

اگه ممکنه و دسترسی دراید اینکار رو توی Citrix تست کنید و اگه کسی اینکار رو انجام داده اعلام کنه تا بهره مند بشیم

بازم تشکر  :تشویق: 

موفق باشید

----------


## ARData

Citrixهم به همين سادگي نيست و براي خريد لايسنسش بايد هزينه کنيد ....

----------


## wolfstander

در مورد Citrix
یه بچه مشکل وجود داره غیر از لایسنس واینها
به سختی کانفیگ میشه
به سختی
یکی از راههایی بود که من میخواستم انجام بدم
نرم افزار پخش و فروش مبنا  از این روش استفاده میکنه برای اینکه شعبات بتونند به مرکز وصل بشند
و تو هر شرکتی که برنامه اش رو میذاره، اون رو هم نصب میکنه
ولی تنظیمات مشکلی داره
یه راه دیگه ای که من در نظر گرفتم، استفاده همزمان از Remote Desktop  خود ویندوز XP بود
میدونید که بیشتر ای یک کامپیوتر در یک لحظه نمیتونه به xp وصل بشه
ولی یه راه حلی هست که کرک میکنه و میشه تا 10 تا سیستم به صورت همزمان به یه کامپیوتر xp ریموت بشن
که فقط تا sp2 کار میکنه
توی sp3  و به بعد، جلوی این کار رو گرفتن
پس این تیر هم به سنگ میخوره
استفاده از Team Viewerهم راه حل دیگه ای هستش که متاسفانه به دلیل نوع سرعت و اینکه مانمیخوایم پولشو بدیم، سیستم مدام شما رو خارج میکنه و چون کل صفحه رو برای شما لود میکنه، سرعت رو میترکونه و پهنای باند شما رو میخوره
راههایی که من بهشون رسیده بودم، بعد از مدتها، این بود
اول شیرپوینت
دوم ip Valid
 که البته این در سطح عقل و معلومات من بوده
دوستان مسلما ً راه حل های بهتری میتونند ارائه بدن که اگه ارائه بدن، خیلی ممنونشون میشیم
کسی روی mySQL کار نکرد؟

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
گشتم و این رو از تو آذشیوم پیدا کردم
برداشتن محدودیت اتصال همزمان به xp از طریق Remote Desktop

آدرس دانلود فایل pdf به حجم 1.93mb

----------


## khoffashekhaste

*خانه سیتریکس* يك راه حل جامع و كامل در رابطه با اجراي نرم افزار از را هدور بر روي سرور را دارد.

----------


## aromega65

اکسس وب و مشکل در نصب اکسس سرویس در شیرپوینت2010

سلام دوستان
میدونید که اکسسس 2010 قابلیت تحت وب کردن دیتابیس(فرمها،گزارشات،کده   � و ...) وجود داره
من کلیه نیازمندیها رو نصب کردم(Windows srver2008 R2...SharePoint Server2010...Access2010)
از سایت مایکروسافت هم کمک گرفتم،در این زمینه حدود 50 میلیون تومن شرکت ما هزینه کرده
ولی گزینه Access Server Service پس از نصب شیرپوینت2010 در منوی ایجاد سرویس جدید دیده نمیشه
اگه دوستان در این مورد اطلاعاتی دارن لطفا کمک کنن..خیلی مهمه برای برنامه من..
هیچ محدودیت اعتباری برای من وجود نداره .خواهشن اگه کسی شرکتی یا کسی رو برای انجام این کار میشناسه معرفی کنه

----------


## aromega65

سلام 
اساتید کسی در مورد تحت وب کردن اکسس اطلاعاتی نداره :ناراحت: ...کسی تجربه یا امتحان نکرده
خیلی مهمه لطفا اگه چیزی در این مورد میدونید کمکم کنید

----------


## joker

كم هزينه ترين و ساده ترين و سريعترين و بي امنيت ترين راه استفاده از IP valid و Map Drive هست.

----------


## aromega65

دوست من
تو شرکت ما من الان از روشی که گفتید دارم استفاده میکنم ولی به دلایلی امنیت برای من خیلی مهمه
برای همین می خوام از طریق شیرپوینت تحت وبش کنم و تا الان هم خیلی هزینه کردم
همه نیازهای سخت افزاریشو تهیه کردم(3 تا سرور HP DL386J6 و زیر ساخت شبکه و ...) ولی تو اجرا موندم چیکار کنم
از سایت مایکروسافت هم کمک گرفتم و همه چی در مورد نصب رو مرحله به مرحله اجرا کردم.
به طور خلاصه چیزهایی که گیر آوردم از این ور و اون ور به صورت زیر میشه:
1-نصب ویندوز سرور2008R2
2-نصب SQL SERVER 2008R2
3-راه اندازی DOMAIN
4-نصب شیرپوینت سرور 2010 بصورت FARM
5-راه اندازی اکسس سرویس (که در این مرحله منو هایی که در HELP مایکروسافت بدست آوردم رو نمی بینم)
6-ارسال وب دیتابیس روی سرور (که به این مرحله نرسیدم)
لطفاً کمکم کنید...فکر میکنم ایده خیلی خوبی باشه اگه به نتیجه برسه  پس لطفا همه اساتید همکاری کنید

----------


## aromega65

جناب wolfstander لطفا در مورد قراردادی که در این مورد داشتید بیشتر توضیح بدید.ممنون میشم

----------


## joker

در مورد گزينه ششم كه نوشتين
من اكسس كار نيستم ولي ميدونم كه  اكسس امكان اتصال به sql سرور را به راحتي داره ، كافيه توي اپليكيشن اكسس به جاي تعريف تمام تيبل ها در خود اكسس و نياز به mapdrive بياين ارتباط را بندازين روي ارتباط ado sql اينطوري ديگه نيازي به مپ درايو و در اختيار گذاشتن كل بانك نيست.
*حتي اگه آي پي وليد استاتيك هم نداريد* با تعريف PortMapping توي مودم adsl تون و يك سايت ساده روي اينترنت و يك نرم افزار كه حالا به صورت سرويس نوشته ميشه و مرتب آي پي اون لحظه adsl مركزي را ميگيره ميتونيد بدون نياز به تمام محدوديتها فوق و با كمترين هزينه سرويس خودتون را بياريد روي اينترنت

----------


## aromega65

سلام دوست عزیزم
من از طریق ODBC با SQL تیبل هامو لینک کردم و نرم افزار در حال اجرا هست و به خوبی هم کار میکنه
ضمنا من تویه شرکت یه DHCP راه انداختم و نیازی هم به اینترنت نیست
من میخوام از وب دیتابیس استفاده کنم که در ACCESS2010  ارائه شده
لطفا در این مورد کمک کنید

----------


## wolfstander

> جناب wolfstander لطفا در مورد قراردادی که در این مورد داشتید بیشتر توضیح بدید.ممنون میشم


سلام
در مورد قرار داد که به مرحله قرارداد نرسید
همه شرکتها فقط تونستن اطلاعات رو با شیرپوینت نمایش بدن و نه بیشتر
و کسی هم نتونست
فقط یکی از بچه های همین سایت تو یه تاپیکی که من زده بودم، گفت که این کار رو کرده قبلا
ولی توضیح بیشتری نداد
شرکتهایی هم که ما باهاشون ارتباط داشتیم، نتونستن با اکسس کاری کنند
دیتا رو نشون میداد فقط
دیتای مرده
همین

----------


## aromega65

سلام،خیلی ممنون
شما برای بهره برداری از امکانات جدیدی که وجود داره، چه پیشنهادی دارید(با توجه به اینکه  تو کشور ما ،همیشه از آخرین ورژن نرم افزارها رایگان استفاده میشه )
آخه من خیلی وقت گذاشتم و خرج کردم(هزینه سرورها و پکیج ها و ...)
دوست دارم به نتیجه برسه
میدونید که اگه به نتیجه برسه و اجرایی بشه یه تحول خیلی بزرگه تو اکسس،پس خواهشن بیاید رو این مسئله وقت بزاریم..بازم ممنون

----------


## mhkavian

دوستان می تونند یه سری به سایت EQLdata.com بزنند . بی ارتباط با موضوع نیست . با استفاده از امکانات این سایت اطلاعات شما تبدیل و فرم های شما تبدیل به فایلهای فلش می گردد . 
تجربه جالبیه ...!!

----------


## aromega65

سلام واقعا تشکر میکنم دوست عزیزmhkavian
اگه لطف کنی در مورد نحوه کار و اینکه در شبکه داخلی (intranet) چطور کار میکنه؟
سرعت عملکرد به چه نحو ه ای هست.
آیا محدودیتی در تعداد کاربران تحت شبکه یا اجرای آبجکت های اکسس دارد یا نه؟
چه نیازمندیها و محدودیتهایی برای کار وجود خواهد داشت.
بازم ممنونم

----------


## aromega65

امکانات این سایت پولیه 
آیا راهی داره یا کسی میتونه برنامه ای با فلش و جاوا بنویسه که این کار رو بکنه (البته با تنظیماتی که توسط کاربر قابل تغییر باشه)

----------


## aromega65

مثل اینکه دوستان و اساتید همه در این مورد اطلاعات کمی دارند در صورتی که خیلی مهم و کاربردیه
بچه ها لطفا همکاری کنید

----------


## wolfstander

> مثل اینکه دوستان و اساتید همه در این مورد اطلاعات کمی دارند در صورتی که خیلی مهم و کاربردیه
> بچه ها لطفا همکاری کنید


سلام دوست خوبم
مشکل اینجاست که اگه کسی جاوا و فلش بلد باشه ، نمیاد از اکسس استفاده کنه
با داشتن علم جاوا، خیلی خیلی راحت میتونه به دیتابیسش به صورت وبی و با اکسپلورر وصل بشه
واسه همین شاید کسی اطلاعات نداره
شما اون راه حلی که من گفتم با آی پی ولید رو امتحان کن
جواب میده

----------


## aromega65

سلام
متشکر و ممنونم از شما
جنابwolfstander من هم نظر شما رو تائید میکنم ولی ما اینجا دور هم جمع شدیم تا این مشکلاتو حل کنیم
کاربرای برنامه من زیاد هستند و در کل کشور پراکنده هستند
من از آی پی ولید استفاده میکنم
و بنا به دلایل زیادی اکسس رو ترجیح میدم
فقط مشکل  در آپدیت کردن نسخه هاییه که به صورت exe در اختیار کاربرا قرار داره البته به هر صورت که به اشتراک گذاشته بشه این مشکل هست
البته من از راحهایی برای حل این مشکلات استفاده کردم و کاربرا هم عادت کردن
ولی به نظر خودم راضی کننده نیست
متاسفانه به لاتین هم اطلاعات کمی در این مورد هست
شاید تو نسخه های بعدی اکسس این مشکلات کمتر بشه
در هر صورت اگه بشه چی میشه
ولی من فکر میکنم ایراد کار تو اینه که من نسخه اصلی و رجیستر شده شیرپوینت رو پیدا نکردم :متفکر:

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
اينم قولي كه به دوستان داده بودم و یک فایل با اتصال از طریق اینترنت رو آماده کردم و ضمیمه کردم
ببینید که واقعا ً داره کار میکنه
البته تند تند درست کردم و همینجوری برای تست
 :لبخند گشاده!: 
البته، همونطوری که دوست خوبم گفت، برای ورژن ها مشکل دارند کاربران
من کاری که کردم اینه که برنامه تو فرم استارت آپ، اول میاد و ورژن رو کنترل میکنه
اگه ورژن درست نباشه، به کاربر پیغام میده که برو و از فلان جا دانلود کن
حجم زیادی هم نداره برنامه ها
به این خاطر که دیتابیس همراهش نیست
زیپ هم بشه، نهایتا میشه یکی دو مگ
پس ترسی از این کار نباید داشته باشید
به خصوص که برای کسایی که از شبکه داخلی شرکت استفاده میکنند، شما میتونید از odbc داخلی استفاده کنید
خیلی راحت و ساده

----------


## aromega65

سلام دوست من ممنونم از وقتی که گذاشتی
ولی پیام خطا در اتصال میده
البته من هم دقیقا از همین روش برای اتصال استفاده می کنم ولی در شبکه داخلی نه اینترنت

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
آیا کس دیگه ای هم این مشکل خطا در ارتباط رو داره؟
چون بدون مشکل متصل میشه
حتی از شبکه اینترنت خونه هم استفاده کردم و بدون مشکل بود

----------


## ARData

با سلام خدمت دوست عزيزمون جناب *wolfstander*
اگه امکان داره يه بکاپ يا کپي از Odbc کانکشنتون با پسوند dsn رو کنار فايلتون قرار بدين تا ارتباط برقرار بشه ...

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
اینهم dsn به صورت فایل
اگه پسورد خواست، عدد 1 پسورده
نتیجه رو بهم بگید دوستان
ممنون میشم
دارم کار میکنم نرم افزار اصلی رو دسترسی بدم 
ارادت فراوان

----------


## Rasool-GH

واقعا جالب بود . لذت بردم 
در مورد روش ساخت و عملکرد کانکشنی که همراه برنامه هست یک توضیح کوتاه بدین ممنون 
ضمنا در سمت سرور چه چیزهایی مورد نیاز هست که اعمال بشه

----------


## wolfstander

در مورد ساخت کانکشن، شما به هیچ چیزی نیاز ندارید، به غیر از ODBC
راحت
ساده
سهل الوصول
دارم به صورت تصویری، نحوه ایجادش رو درست میکنم
آقای انگوران هم قول داده که بذاره تو جلد دوم پرسش و پاسخ اکسس
 :لبخند گشاده!: 
کی به کیه
الان که خودش اینجا نیست تکذیب کنه
من از الان تبلیغات میکنم
بیچاره میفته تو رو دربایستی

----------


## rashidianc

ميشه بفرماييى اين آموزشو از کجا بگیریم ؟ 



> از اين بحث ها تو اين سايت فراوانه و هيچ کدوم به نتيجه اي نرسيده ... فقط microsoft groove 2007 .... دوستان ابتدا آموزش کار با اين برنامه رو ياد بگيرين بعد اظهار نظر کنين ....

----------


## ARData

آفرين بر شما و تبريک ....
Sql 2000 هست ؟

----------


## wolfstander

خوب دوست خوبم ardata
جواب گرفتی دوست خوبم؟
شما از sql 2000 به بالا رو انجام شده بدون
من سیستم خودم 2000 ولی شرکت 2008
روی هردوتا تست کردم
جواب داده
قولی که دادم شاید دیر قول باشم
ولی راهنمای تصویری رو دارم انجام میدم

----------


## aromega65

سلام دوستانی که با sql آشنایی دارن پس از ساختن جدول ها تو sql 
در پنجره اصلی اکسس راست کلیک کرده و link Table رو انتخاب کنن
بعد در پنجره انتخاب فایل نوع سورس رو به odbc تغییر بدن
در این پنجره یه کانکشن به sql بسازید و بانک اونو انتخاب کنید
یه پنجره میاد که باید table مورد نظر از اون بانک رو انتخاب کنید
پس از اون یه لینکodbc مثل نمونه دوست خوبمون ایجاد میشه
البته این توضیحات کلی بود و دوستمون حتما به صورت تصویری توضیح خواهند داد...منو ببخشید که تو کارتون دخالت کردما

----------


## sabbason

آقاي wolfstander با تشكر .
من يك برنامه عالي اتوماسيون توليد با اكسس دارم كه هميشه آرزو داشتم از طريق اينترنت آن را مانند برنامه شما به اشتراك بگذارم.
آيا امكان اموزش نحوه كار شما با جزييات وجود دارد ؟
با تشكر بسيار و اقعا لذت بردم .
خواهش مي كنم مرا راهنمايي نماييد .

----------


## wolfstander

دوستان اینقدر شرمنده نکنند
راهنما آماده شده
فقط مونده قسمت تعریف ip valid  که مسئول آی تی شرکت یه وقت بده، اون رو تمومش میکنم
باور کنید
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amirzazadeh

سلام جناب بهرنگ
ضمن تشكر از زحمات شما ظاهرا در صورت استفاده از ***  يا پروكسي براي ارتباط اينترنتي امكان اتصال به ديتابيس از بين ميره . لطفا اين مورد رو هم چك كنيد.

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
کنترل میکنم
احتما لا ً به خاطر policy  های روی سرور باشه که فقط اجازه دسترسی از ایران رو میده
امروز تلاش میکنم با مسئول آی تی بررسی کنیم

----------


## aromega65

سلام من در این مورد سرچ کردم ولی امتحان نکردم
تو cmd
این دستور رو وارد کنید
net start workstation

آقای amirzazadeh خیلی خوشحال شدیم که اینجا دوباره مدیر خودشو دید...واقعاً  :تشویق:

----------


## sabbason

منتظريم مهندس جان
با تشكر

----------


## ARData

دوستان فقط نياز به IP Valid داريد ... مراحل ساخت چيزي نيست ... اگه با اون شرکتي که قرارداد ADSL داريد IP Valid يا Static خريداري نماييد که ماهيانه ده هزار تومان مي باشد کانت به راحتي انجام پذير است ...

----------


## Mehr@ban

داداش زودتر اين آموزش تصويري رو بذار منم يه بانك درست كردم كه ميخوام رو نت باشه

ما همه منتظريم

----------


## Mehr@ban

داداش زودتر اين آموزش تصويري رو بذار منم يه بانك درست كردم كه ميخوام رو نت باشه

ما همه منتظريم

----------


## wolfstander

امروز میذارم
قول

----------


## wolfstander

این هم قولی که داده بودم
به صورت تصویری
ویرایش اولیه است
درست تر که شد، باز میام و میذارم اینجا
تو سایت خودمم میذارم امشب که برای دانلود مشکلی نداشته باشه کسی
امیدوارم که همه بتونید ازش استفاده کنید

----------


## aromega65

سلام
دوستان این لینک یه ویدئو که تو اون کار کردن با access service و web database تو اکسس 2010 رو بخوبی نشون میده: ببینید:

http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Acces...cess-2010-Demo

اگه بتونیم با همفکری هم تحت وب کردن اکسس رو اجرایی کنیم محشر میشه بچه ها

----------


## ARData

جناب بينش با سلام :
با اجازتون در مورد isa server مطالبي هست که جهت آگاهي بيشر کاربران اينجا قيدشون مي کنم (microsoft internet security and acceleration)

ISA Server چیست؟
شرکت مایکروسافت نرم افزارهای  متعددی را تحت عنوان Microsoft Server System در کنار سیستم عامل اصلی  سرور خود یعنی ویندوز عرضه کرده که وظیفه ارائه سرویس های متعددی را از  انواع شبکه ای گرفته تا امنیت و غیره به عهده دارند. 
Internet Security  & Acceleration Server که مخفف ISA Server است، نرم افزاری محصول شرکت  Microsoft می باشد که به منظور افزایش امنیت در ارتباطات اینترنتی و  دسترسی سریع تر به شبکه وب طراحی و پیاده سازی شده است. به عبارتی دیگر این  نرم افزار یک دروازه امنیتی است که شبکه را از دسترسی هکرها و کرم های  مزاحم موجود که به طرق مختلف به شبکه دسترسی دارند مصون می دارد و این کار،  از طریق فیلتر کردن در سطح application و پاکت های داده انجام می شود. در  شبکه، داده ها برای انتقال به بخش های کوچکتری شکسته می شوند که در اصطلاح  به آنها پاکت گفته می شود. 
ISA Server در محیط هایی با سیستم عامل های  مختلف کار می کند ولی در عین حال بیشترین بهره وری را در کار با سیستم عامل  ویندوز دارد. ISA Serverدر کنار امکانات موجود در سیستم عامل ویندوز از  قبیلMicrosoft active directory و ***) Virtual Private Network) و در  اجتماع با آنها به کارایی بالاتر و مدیریت بهتر در شبکه کمک می کند. cache  کردن یا به عبارتی ذخیره سازی داده ها از طریق ISA Serverو پاسخ دادن به  درخواست هایی که داده های آنها در Web cache موجود است، ترافیک در شبکه  اینترنت را کاهش داده که این باعث کاهش ازدحام در شبکه و افزایش میزان  پهنای باند برای پاسخ دهی بهتر به دیگر درخواست ها در شبکه می شود. ISA  Server دسترسی به شبکه را در موارد مختلف از قبیل زمان، دسترسی کاربران،  نوعApplication ها و.... محدود می کند و این کار کیفیت مدیریت در شبکه را  ارتقا می دهد در نهایت ISA Server محصول قابل توجهی از سوی شرکت مایکروسافت  است که در زمینه امنیت در شبکه ها ارائه شده است. 

آشنایی با ISA Server 
برنامه  قدرتمند ارتقاء و امنیت شبکه مایکروسافت ISA Server نام دارد این برنامه  با استفاده از سرویس ها،سیاست ها و امکاناتی که در اختیار کاربران قرار می  دهد قادر است به عنوان راه حلی در شبکه های مجازی (***)و یا برپا کردن فضای  حایل به عنوان Cache جهت دسترسی سریع تر به صفحات وب مورد استفاده قرار  گیرد. همچنین این برنامه قادر است با ایجاد یک دیواره آتش در لایه  Application شبکه، فعالیت سرویس های مختلف یک شبکه ویندوزی مثل وب سرور IIS  ، سرویس های دسترسی از راه دور (Routing And Remote Access) را از طریق  فیلترگذاری و کنترل پورت ها تحت نظر گرفته و فضای امنی را برای آن ها فراهم  کند. این برنامه با استفاده از نظارت دائمی خود بر پروتکل امنیتی SSI و  فیلتر کردن درخواست های HTTP که به سرور می رسد وب سرور و ایمیل را از خطر  حمله هکر ها دور نگه می دارد .به همین ترتیب کلیه ارتباطات شبکه ای که با  یک سرور بر قرار می شود از ارتباط Dial up ساده گرفته تا ارتباط با سرور  Exchange و یا IIS مشکوک با سرور باید مسدود گردد. 
سایت مایکروسافت  برای بررسی اهمیت وجود ISA در یک شبکه کلیه راه حل های این برنامه را که با  استفاده از سرویس ها و امکانات ویژه موجود در آن ارائه گشته است به هفت  سناریو یا وضعیت مختلف تقسیم کرده که به آن ها می پردازیم. 

سناریوی اول 
از  ISA برای تأمین امنیت ایمیل ها استفاده می شود. ISA SERVER با استفاده از  دو روش استاندارد یعنی SSL DECRYOTION و همچنین HTTP FILTERING اولا از  ورود کد های مشهور به MALICIOUS که عمدتا بدنه انواع کرم ها و ویروس ها را  می سازند جلوگیری به عمل می آورد و ثانیا محتوای در خواست های HTTP را برای  بررسی مجوز دسترسی آن ها و صلاحیت دریافت و ارسال اطلاعات مورد کنکاش قرار  می دهد .در این حالت ISA همچنین از هر نوع اتصال افراد با اسم کاربردی  ANONYMOUS که می تواند منشأ شکستن رمز عبور های مجازی یک سرویس دهنده ایمیل  شود جلوگیری می کند. به هر حال با وجود این که یک ایمیل سرور مثل Exchange  راه حل های امنیتی مخصوص به خود را دارد اما وجود ISA به عنوان دیواره  آتش، یک نقطه قوت برای شبکه به حساب می آید. 
ضمن این که در نسخه های  جدید ISA امکان ایجاد زنجیره ای از سرور های ISA که بتوانند با یک سرور  Exchange در تماس بوده و در خواست های کاربران را با سرعت چند برابر مورد  بررسی قرار دهد باعث شده تا اکنون به ISA عنوان فایروالی که با قدرت انجام  توازن بار ترافیکی، سرعت بیشتری را در اختیار کاربران قرار می دهد در نظر  گرفته شود.



سناریوی دوم
ISA می تواند در تأمین امنیت و  دسترسی از راه دور نیز مورد استفاده قرار گیرد. در این سناریو ، یک شرکت  برخی از اطلاعات سازمان خود را برای استفاده عموم در معرض دید و یا استفاده  کاربران خارج از سازمان قرار می دهد.به عنوان مثال بسیاری از شرکت ها  مسائل تبلیغاتی و گاهی اوقات سیستم سفارش دهی خود را در قالب اینترنت و یا  اینترانت برای کاربران باز می گذارند تا آن ها بتوانند از این طریق با شرکت  ارتباط برقرار نمایند. در این صورتISA می تواند به صورت واسط بین کاربران و  سرویس های ارائه شده توسط وب سرور یا بانک اطلاعاتی SQL SERVER که مشغول  ارائه سرویس به محیط خارج است قرار گرفته و بدین وسیله امنیت دسترسی  کاربران به سرویس های مجاز و حفاظت از منابع محرمانه موجود در سیستم را  فراهم آورد. 



سناریوی سوم 
در این سناریو، دو شبکه LAN  مجزا متعلق به دو شرکت مختلف که در برخی موارد همکاری اطلاعاتی دارند توسط  فضای اینترنت و از طریق سرور ها و دروازه های *** با یکدیگر در ارتباط  هستند. به عنوان مثال یکی از شرکای یک شرکت تجاری، محصولات آن شرکت را به  فروش رسانده و درصدی از سود آن را از آن خود می کند. در این روش به صورت  مداوم یا در ساعات معینی از شبانه روز امکان رد و بدل نمودن اطلاعات بین دو  شرکت مذکور وجود دارد. در این زمان ISA می تواند با استفاده از روش  ENCRYPTION از به سرقت رفتن اطلاعات ارسالی و دریافتی در حین مبادله  جلوگیری کند.در حالی که هیچکدام از دو طرف احساس نمی کنند که فضای حایلی در  این *** مشغول کنترل ارتباط بین آنهاست.به علاوه این که با وجود ISA  کاربران برای اتصال به سایت یکدیگر باید از دو مرحله Authentication )  احراز هویت) یکی برای سرور یا دروازه *** طرف مقابل و دیگری برای ISA عبور  کنند که در این حالت یکی از بهترین شیوه های بر قراری امنیت در شبکه های  *** است. 
در این سناریو ، وجود یک ISA SERVER تنها در طرف سایت اصلی یک  شرکت می تواند مدیریت برقراری امنیت در کل فضای *** هر دو طرف را به عهده  گیرد و با استفاده از دیواره آتش لایه Application از عبور کد های مشکوک  جلوگیری کند. 



سناریوی چهارم 
در سناریوی چهارم ، یک  شرکت قصد دارد به عنوان مثال تعدادی از کارمندان خود را قادر به کار کردن  با سیستم های درونی شرکت از طریق یک ارتباط *** اختصاصی بنماید.در این حالت  برای دسترسی این قبیل کارمندان به سرویس شرکت و عدم دسترسی به سرورهای  دیگر یا جلوگیری از ارسال ویروس و چیزهای مشابه آن ، یک سد محکم به نام ISA  ترافیک اطلاعات ارسالی و یا درخواستی را بررسی نموده و در صورت عدم وجود  مجوز دسترسی یا ارسال اطلاعات مخرب، آن ارتباط را مسدود می کند.



سناریوی پنجم 
سناریوی  بعدی زمانی مطرح می شود که یک شرکت قصد دارد با بر پایی یک سیستم مرکزی در  محل اصلی شرکت، سایر شعبات خود را تحت پوشش یک سیستم (مثلا یک بانک  اطلاعاتی) متمرکز درآورد. از این رو باز هم در اینجا مسأله اتصال شعبات  شرکت از طریق *** مطرح می شود.در این صورت ISA با قرار داشتن در سمت هر  شعبه و همچنین دفتر مرکزی به صورت آرایه ای از دیوارهای آتش 
( Array Of  Firewall ) می تواند نقل و انتقال اطلاعات از سوی شعبات به دفتر مرکزی  شرکت و بالعکس را زیر نظر داشته باشد . این مسأله باعث می شود تا هر کدام  از شعبات و دفتر مرکزی به منابع محدودی از یکدیگر دسترسی داشته باشند . در  ضمن با وجود امکان مدیریت و پیکر بندی متمرکز کلیه سرورهای ISA نیازی به  مسئولین امنیتی برای هر شعبه نیست و تنها یک مدیر امنیت از طریق ISA سرور  موجود در دفتر مرکزی می تواند کلیه ISA سرورهای شعبات را تنظیم و پیکر بندی  کند. 



سناریوی ششم 
کنترل دسترسی کاربران داخل دفتر  مرکزی به سایت های اینترنتی ، سناریوی ششم کاربرد ISA محسوب می شود. در این  جا ISA می تواند به کمک مدیر سیستم آمده و سایت ها ، لینک ها ی URL و یا  انواع فایل ها یی که از نظر وی نامناسب تشخیص داده شده را مسدود کند. در  همین هنگام فایروال نیز کار خود را انجام می دهد و با استفاده از سازگاری  مناسبی که بین ISA و Active Messing ویندوز وجود دارد اولا از دسترسی افراد  غیر مجاز یا افراد مجاز در زمان های غیر مجاز به اینترنت جلوگیری شده و  ثانیا می توان از اجرا شدن برنامه هایی که پورت های خاصی از سرور را مثلا  جهت استفاده برنامه های Instant Messaging مورد استفاده قرار می دهند  جلوگیری نمود تا بدین وسیله ریسک ورود انواع فایل های آلوده به ویروس کاهش  یابد . 



سناریوی هفتم 
در تمام سناریوی قبلی که ISA در  بر قراری ارتباط مناسب و امن بین سایت های اینترنت , کاربران یا شعبات شرکت  نقش مهمی را ایفا می کرد یک سناریوی دیگر نیز نهفته است و آن سرعت انتقال  اطلاعات بین تمام موارد فوق از سایت های اینترنتی گرفته تا اطلاعات سازمانی  است. سیستم Array Cache موجود در این برنامه باعث می شود تا هر کدام از  کاربران چه در محل اصلی شرکت و چه از محل شعبات بتوانند برای دیدن اطلاعات  یا سایت های مشابه راه میان بر را رفته و آن را از هر کدام از ISA های  موجود در شبکه *** یا LAN دریافت کنند و بدین وسیله حجم انتقال اطلاعات با  محیط خارج را تا حدود زیادی در سیستم متوازن نمایند. 



عملکرد
ISA  SERVER کلیه سناریوهای تعیین شده را بر اساس سه قاعده مختلف یعنی سیستم،  شبکه و دیواره آتش محقق می سازد که در این جا به این سه قاعده اشاره می  کنیم: 
Network Rule -1
ISA SERVER با استفاده از قوانین شبکه ای  موجود و تعریف شده در بانک اطلاعاتی خودش نحوه ارتباط دو یا چند شبکه را به  یکدیگر در یک فضای معین مشخص می سازد. در این قاعده که توسط مدیر سیستم  قابل تنظیم است مشخص می گردد که شبکه های مورد نظر طبق کدام یک از دو روش  قابل طرح به یکدیگر متصل می شوند . این دو روش عبارتند از: 

الف- NAT (Network Address Translation)
این  روش، یک ارتباط یک طرفه و منحصر به فرد است. بدین معنی که همیشه یکی از  شبکه ها نقش شبکه اصلی و داخلی (Internal) و بقیه شبکه ها نقش شبکه های  خارجی (External) را بازی می کنند. در این روش شبکه داخلی می تواند قوانین و  شیوه دسترسی به اطلاعات و رد و بدل شدن آن ها در فضای بین شبکه ها را  تعیین کند ولی این امکان از سایر شبکه های خارجی سلب گردیده و آن ها تابع  قوانین تعریف شده در شبکه داخلی هستند. در این روش همچنین ISA آدرس IP  کامپیوترهای مبدا یک ارتباط NAT را به وسیله عوض کردن آن ها در IP خارجی  خودش از دید کامپیوترهای یک شبکه (چه کامپیوترهای متصل از طریق LAN و چه  کامپیوترهای خارجی ) مخفی می کند. به عنوان مثال مدیر یک شبکه می تواند از  ارتباط بین کامپیوترهای متصل شده از طریق *** را با اینترنت از نوع یک  رابطه NAT تعریف کند تا ضریب امنیت را در این ارتباطات بالا ببرد. 

ب- Rout 
این  نوع ارتباط یک ارتباط دو طرفه است. بدین معنی که هر دو طرف می توانند  قواعد امنیتی خاصی را برای دسترسی شبکه های دیگر به شبکه محلی خود تعریف  کنند. به عنوان مثال ارتباط بین شبکه های متصل شده به یکدیگر در فضای ***  می تواند یک ارتباط از نوع Rout باشد. 
با توجه به این مسائل، ارتباطات  فایل اطمینان یک شبکه با شبکه های مجاور ) مثل شعبات شرکت ) می تواند از  طریق Rout و ارتباطات محتاطانه شبکه با کاربران خارجی و کسانی که از  طریقRadius یا وب به شبکه دسترسی دارند می تواند از نوع NAT تعریف شود. 

Firewall Rule -2
علاوه  بر نقش مستقیمی که سیاست های تعریف شده در قواعد دیواره آتش در نحوه  ارتباط بین شبکه ها بازی می کند و می تواند موجب مسدود شدن ارتباطات خارج  از قواعد تعریف شده در Network Rule شود، این قواعد همچنین می تواند با  تعریف دقیقی که از پروتکل های HTTP , FTP , ONS , RPC و …انجام می دهند  کلیه درخواست ها از انواع مذکور را زیر نظر گرفته و به عبارتی فیلتر  نمایند. در این روش مدیر امنیت شبکه می تواند امکان دسترسی تعدادی از  کاربران را در ساعات خاص و به محتوای مشخص مجاز یا غیر مجاز کند. به عنوان  مثال وی می تواند تصاویر موجود بر روی صفحات وب را از طریق فیلتر کردن  فهرستی از پسوندهای انواع فایل های گرافیکی در یک قاعده از نوع HTTPمسدود  کند در حالی که کاربران همچنان بتوانند آن فایل ها را از طریق پروتکل دیگری  مثل FTP دریافت یا ارسال کنند. 
همچنین در قواعد مربوط به فایروال می  توان دسترسی کاربران یا گروه های کاربری را به تعدادی از آدرس های URL یا  IP های مشخص مسدود کرد. ضمن آنکه قواعد مربوط به نحوه دسترسی کاربران برای  انجام اموری مثل انتشار صفحات وب (Web Publishing)و امثال آن هم در همین جا  تعریف می گردد. 

System Rule -3 
در این قسمت بیش از سی قاعده  مربوط به دسترسی وجود دارد که قابل انتساب به شبکه محلی می باشند. این  قواعد نحوه ارتباط سرویس های یک شبکه را با یکدیگر و همچنین با ISA مشخص می  نماید. به عنوان مثال سرویس DHCP که کلیه درخواست ها و پاسخ های مربوط به  انتساب دینامیک آدس IP به کامپیوترهای یک شبکه را مدیریت می کند یا سرویس  DSN که وظیفه ترجمه اسامی و آدرس های شبکه را انجام می دهد مورد استفاده  ISA قرار گرفته تا بتواند هم موقعیت خود در شبکه و با سرور هایی که سرویس  های فوق را ارائه می دهند تشخیص دهد و هم با اطلاع از نحوه پیکر بندی شبکه و  ارتباط آن با محیط خارج اقدام به کنترل آن از طریق قواعد مربوط به شبکه و  دیواره آتش بنماید. به طور کلی سیاست های موجود در قواعد سیستمی، روابط  میان ISA ، سایر منابع و سرورهای موجود در شبکه را مشخص می نمایند.

منبع : http://subnet.ir

----------


## pmoshir

با تشكر از تمامي دوستان بخاطر اين بحث كاربردي
دوستان ميشه راجع به Microsoft Groove توضيحات بيشتري بديد آيا ميشه فايل ديتابيس رو از طريقش به صورت اينترنتي لينك داد؟جستجو كردم ولي متاسفانه فايلهاي آموزشي در تاپيكهاي قبلي قابل دانلود نيست.
با تشكر

----------


## mazoolagh

یک پرسش که از دوستان بخصوص جناب بهرنگ خان گرامی دارم این هست که sql server شما local هست یا remote؟
به بیان دیگه سرور واقعا روی اینترنت هست و با خط adsl فرضا 2mbps دریافت و 512kbps ارسال بهش وصل میشین؟

----------


## ARData

> با تشكر از تمامي دوستان بخاطر اين بحث كاربردي
> دوستان ميشه راجع به Microsoft Groove توضيحات بيشتري بديد آيا ميشه فايل ديتابيس رو از طريقش به صورت اينترنتي لينك داد؟جستجو كردم ولي متاسفانه فايلهاي آموزشي در تاپيكهاي قبلي قابل دانلود نيست.
> با تشكر


ميشه ولي اگه دوطرف اطلاعات رو باهم ثبت کنند groove شروع به همانند سازي ديتابيس ميکنه و براي دوتا کاربر دوتا ديتابيس مي سازه که اين بزرگترين مشکله اگه بشه اين مشکل رو حلش کرد .. بهترين روشه ...
http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...Educations.rar

----------


## wolfstander

> یک پرسش که از دوستان بخصوص جناب بهرنگ خان گرامی دارم این هست که sql server شما local هست یا remote؟
> به بیان دیگه سرور واقعا روی اینترنت هست و با خط adsl فرضا 2mbps دریافت و 512kbps ارسال بهش وصل میشین؟


سلام
سرور به صورت فیزیکی در محل شرکت قرارداره
ولی شعبه شرکت تو شماله
به صورت ریموت که نه، ولی یک sql2008 تو دفتر شمال نصبه و از طریق اون ساخت دیتابیس و بقیه موارد رو با استفاده از یوزر و پسورد انجام میدیم
روش کلی اون فرق نمیکنه
چون حتی اگه شما یه سرور sql رو تحت شبکه اجاره کنید، عینا ً همین مواردرو باید رعایت کنند و به شما دسترسی بدن
در غیر این صورت کسی نمیتونه ازش استفاده کنه
شما باید سروری رو تهیه کنید که به شما اجازه ساخت یوزر رو بده
تنظیمات آیزا رو اونا خودشون انجام میدن
و شما در گیر اون نمیشید
و خود اونها تنظیمات اتصال از طریق کارت شبکه رو باید انجام داده باشند تا پورت sql شما بتونه دیتا رو قبول کنه
وگرنه قابل استفاده نیست
 :افسرده: 
من خودم انجام ندادم
ولی مسئول آی تی شرکت یه سرور اجاره ای که شرکت داره رو برداشت و امتحان کرد
غیر از restore کردن بک آپ، بقیه موارد توش انجام میشد
اون رو هم ما نفهمیدیم که چرا انجام نمیشه؟
در ضمن وقتی که شما سرور رو اجاره میکنید، یه آی پی ولید بهتون میدن روش که بتونید بهش کانکت بشید
سرور استخدام شرکت ما که اینجوریه

----------


## aromega65

سلام دوستان چرا به تحت وب کردن دیتابیس در اکسس 2010 و با شیرپوینت علاقه نشون نمیدن؟؟؟؟
بابا این روش که از همه روشها بهتره
بیاد رو این مسئله کار کنیم
اساتید،دوستان،صاحب نظران
خواهش میکنم به این مسئله توجه کنید
بخدا برای این تالار خیلی بده که در مورد این مسئله مهم تو اکسس کمترین اطلاعاتی وجود نداره :افسرده:

----------


## wolfstander

> سلام دوستان چرا به تحت وب کردن دیتابیس در اکسس 2010 و با شیرپوینت علاقه نشون نمیدن؟؟؟؟
> بابا این روش که از همه روشها بهتره
> 
> بخدا برای این تالار خیلی بده که در مورد این مسئله مهم تو اکسس کمترین اطلاعاتی وجود نداره


سلام دوست خوبم
صد در صد که این کار بهتره
خود من یه تاپیک زده بودم در این مورد
مشکلی که وجود داره اینه:
کسی که عملا ً کار کرده باشه، نبوده که بیاد توضیح بده به ما
خود من هم تو شرکت شیرپوینت ندارم که باهاش کار کنم  و بتونم راهی پیدا کنم
شما اگه این امکانات رو داری، باید یادمون بدی
مسیر آینده به سمت شیرپوینت و آفیس آنلاینه
خود من این مسیر رو معلوم کردم
 :لبخند گشاده!: 
بعدش به بیل که شماها بهش میگین گیتس گفتم که زشته من بگم این حرفو
تو بگو که بزرگتری
 :چشمک: 
اونم قبول کرد
مشکلی که داریم اینه که تو این زمینه انگار تو ایران کار نشده هنوز
نه کتابی هست
و نه دو تا شرکتی که فارسی ساز شیرپوینت میدن، تونستن تا این لحظه راه حلشو پیدا کنند
ولی من 100% مطئنم که راه داره
ولی باید یکی بشینه و پیداش کنه

----------


## ARData

من قبلا تو يکي از اين شرکت هاي ساپورت کننده ايراني شيرپوينت ثبت نام کردم و باهام خيلي تماس گرفتن ولي چون تمايلي به اين کار و هزينه هاي آن نداشتم منصرف شدم شما مي تونين به آدرس زير مراجعه نماييد و يا با شماره تلفن زير تماس حاصل فرماييد :

www.vistarayan.com+98(21)22143518

----------


## wolfstander

> من قبلا تو يکي از اين شرکت هاي ساپورت کننده ايراني شيرپوينت ثبت نام کردم  :
> 
> www.vistarayan.com+98(21)22143518



سلام
من هم با این شرکت تماس گرفتم
دمو هم به ما نشون دادن
و فارسی ساز نسخه پایه شیرپوینت هم رایگان میتونید از سایتشون دانلود کنید
مشکل اصلی اینجاست که زیاد تسلط ندارد
ادسافت خیلی قویتر از اونهاست
ولی هیچکدومشون تو ارتباط بانک اطلاعاتی و شیرپوینت کار نکردن
مشکلی که وجود داره، اینه
حتی اکانت تستی که واسه ما درست کردن، دسترسی های مربوط به اکسس رو نداشت
برای همین من نتونستم
حالا تماس گرفتن که باعث نمیشه ما رو کتک بزنند
بچه ها تماس بگیرن، شاید بشه کاری کرد
البته موسسه کهکشهان نور در زمینه آموزش شیرپوینت، بسیار خوب عمل میکنه
سمینار رایگان هم داره که من تقاضا میکنم همه توش ثبت نام کنند و برن
بسیار عالی مفهوم شیرپوینت رو توضیح میدن
بسیار عالی

----------


## aromega65

> سی که عملا ً کار کرده باشه، نبوده که بیاد توضیح بده به ما
> خود من هم تو شرکت شیرپوینت ندارم که باهاش کار کنم و بتونم راهی پیدا کنم
> شما اگه این امکانات رو داری، باید یادمون بدی
> مسیر آینده به سمت شیرپوینت و آفیس آنلاینه


دوست من
من تا جاهای خوبی جلو رفتم 
ببین ما با شیرپوینت و دنیای اون کاری نداریم
ما فقط با قسمتی که اکسس سرویس رو پشتیبانی میکنه کار داریم
کارهایی که من تا الان تونستم انجام بدم و هر کدوم هم کم و زیاد هزینه هایی داشتن به این ترتیبه:
1-برای شروع کار نصب ویندوز سرور 2008R2
2-راه اندازی یک اکتیو دایرکتوری یا Domain
3-نصب Sql Server2008R2
4-نصب آفیس یا اکسس 2010
5-نصب شیرپوینت سرور 2010 بصورت Farm

حالا بعد از این مراحل، مرحله اصلی که من از سایت مایکروسافت راهنماییهاشو گرفتم باید انجام بشه

Set up and configure Access Services.rar

ولی تو این مرحله و در منوهای شیرپوینت
منوی NEW ACCESS SERVICE وجود نداره
اونم بخاطر اینکه TRAIAL نصب شده شیر پوینت
حالا پول دادم به یکی بشینه کرکشو دربیاره

----------


## mazoolagh

> سلام
> سرور به صورت فیزیکی در محل شرکت قرارداره
> ولی شعبه شرکت تو شماله
> به صورت ریموت که نه، ولی یک sql2008 تو دفتر شمال نصبه و از طریق اون ساخت دیتابیس و بقیه موارد رو با استفاده از یوزر و پسورد انجام میدیم
> روش کلی اون فرق نمیکنه
> چون حتی اگه شما یه سرور sql رو تحت شبکه اجاره کنید، عینا ً همین مواردرو باید رعایت کنند و به شما دسترسی بدن
> در غیر این صورت کسی نمیتونه ازش استفاده کنه
> شما باید سروری رو تهیه کنید که به شما اجازه ساخت یوزر رو بده
> تنظیمات آیزا رو اونا خودشون انجام میدن
> ...


سلام دوباره و تشکر از پاسخ 
میخواستم خواهش کنم اگر امکانش هست نمای شماتیک رو بگذارین که راحتتر بتونیم بحث کنیم (البته اگر مایل باشین)
واقعیت اینه که من هنوز یک مقداری در فهم روش مشکل دارم.

----------


## wolfstander

در مورد آیزا که نمیتونم نمای شماتیک بذارم
همونطور که در فایل هم توضیح دادم، مسئول آی تی نمیذاره که عکس بگیرم
بقیه موارد که جزء به جزء با عکس توضیح دادم

----------


## pmoshir

از دوستان خواهش دارم موضوع تاپيك را با اكسس 2013 كه امكانات جديد تحت وب دارد را نيز مورد بررسي قرار دهيد.

----------


## pmoshir

از دوستاني كه با امكانات وب آفيس 2013 كار كرده اند تقاضا ميشه تجربياتشون رو در اختيار ديگر دوستان قرار دهند.
با تشكر

----------


## pmoshir

دوستان كسي با اين امكانات كار نكرده؟؟

----------


## pmoshir

> از دوستاني كه با امكانات وب آفيس 2013 كار كرده اند تقاضا ميشه تجربياتشون رو در اختيار ديگر دوستان قرار دهند.
> با تشكر


 از مديران تالار تقاضاي همكاري دارم

----------


## pmoshir

> از مديران تالار تقاضاي همكاري دارم


 :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

> 


مدیران تالار و اساتید گرامی اگر امکان داره در این بحث شرکت کنید و ما رو هم از تجربیات خودتون مستفید کنید.
یا حق

----------


## pmoshir

> مدیران تالار و اساتید گرامی اگر امکان داره در این بحث شرکت کنید و ما رو هم از تجربیات خودتون مستفید کنید.
> یا حق


 همچنان منتظر هستيم!!!

----------


## pmoshir

> از دوستاني كه با امكانات وب آفيس 2013 كار كرده اند تقاضا ميشه تجربياتشون رو در اختيار ديگر دوستان قرار دهند.
> با تشكر


 دوستان ديگر اگر مطرح شدن اين موضوع بي اهميت است به بنده اعلام كنيد اگر نه همكاري خودتون رو اعلام كنيد تا شايد مديران تصميمي براي اين موضوع بگيرند.

----------


## pmoshir

> سلام
> اینهم dsn به صورت فایل
> اگه پسورد خواست، عدد 1 پسورده
> نتیجه رو بهم بگید دوستان
> ممنون میشم
> دارم کار میکنم نرم افزار اصلی رو دسترسی بدم 
> ارادت فراوان


جناب wolfstander 
ظاهرا لينك برقرار نيست ميشه لينك رو برقرار كنيد تا اجراي فرآيند فوق رو بتونيم ببينيم
با تشكر

----------


## MahanMahanPorNejad

سلام به دوستان
در مورد اتصال اپلیکشن اکسس به بانک اطلاعات روی سرور:



> یک پرسش که از دوستان بخصوص جناب بهرنگ خان گرامی دارم این هست که sql server شما local هست یا remote؟
> به بیان دیگه سرور واقعا روی اینترنت هست و با خط adsl فرضا 2mbps دریافت و 512kbps ارسال بهش وصل میشین؟


لطفا اگه کسی تجربه استفاده ریموت داده ها روی سرور و وضعیت اتصال را میتواند اعلام کند ممنون میشم.

----------

